# Chart based on cube function



## eitanhcs (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi,
i have just recently start working with cube function based on Powerpivot DB.
after i build the Excel sheet using cubes i would like to make a chart based on the data
the problem is the data is flexible and can be anywhere between 1 line to 50 (i use a cubeset and cube renk with IFERROR for ignoring blank lines). i have some ideas to solve this problem using offset in the chart area or pivot chart
but i wonder if there is a way to conect a chart directly to the data base using cube function? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## powerpivotpro (Jan 23, 2012)

No I don't think there's a way to direct connect like that.  

I think you're already headed down this road of offsets etc., but just in case, here's an example I did on the blog:

http://www.powerpivotpro.com/2010/02/powerpivot-data-in-scatter-charts-etc/


----------



## eitanhcs (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for your reply,
i end up using the Offset as in the old days...

i have encounter another problem when the chart pooled the data from the cubevalue fields for "empty" spaces

for example
this is the DB :
[The OrderPrice is coming with a cubevalue formula (with iferror and " ")

Month	Order Price
201006	17.85
201007	
201011	36.29
201101	28.78
201106	
201107	41.43
201108	49.09
201109	44.87
201110	
201111	31.37
201112	30.41
201201	28.73

when i am creating the chart i get 0 for the empty cells instead of a gap
[if i enforce an ERROR (N/A) i get a continues line between the point before and after
in the past versions of excel a NA would have created a gap]

is there a way to create the gap in the chart for the empty cells?

thanks again


----------



## powerpivotpro (Jan 29, 2012)

Your most recent question is really just one of charting, which is one that you're better off getting advice for in the "primary" forum, unless someone here chimes in:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=10


----------



## eitanhcs (Jan 30, 2012)

Will Do
Thanks


----------

